# Override Electric Awning



## jp diesel (May 29, 2010)

Hello all. As a new owner (this week) of a nice 2011 210RS, I'm getting used to my new trail testing the systems and the equipment that comes in it. I read with great attention the posts and watch the video on how to override the electric rear slide. I still look for the how to override my lectric power for my awning. The tech at Great outdoors RV was not able to help my with this matter. I a bit worry of the scenario of having to leave quickly not able to use the power to retract the awning. Another question. One of the floor heating duc (the one closest to the slide) is not blowing any air while the 2 others are working fine. I leave 1000 miles from the dealer so I tought I may find some clues talking to real users. Any ideas on how to adress my issues?
Thanks for any advices.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The only way is a one time thing. You must remove the motor, then the spring will retract the awning.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If your battery is dead, simply connect the TV and it will provide 12V to the trailer and thust allow you retract the awning/slides.


----------

